# Tajima Neo-2 goes beserk at times?



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Tajima Neo 2 and periodically the machine will just go beserk in the middle of sewing and will just start making long jump stitches directly sideways until it hits the frame and breaks the needle and stops due to "thread break" or "limit error". 

I do a lot of monogramming so it isn't often I do repetitive designs so I thought it might be the way the file saved on the disk. I also replaced all my floppy disks that I use in case they were going bad. The odd thing is that it always goes to the right when it does it.

Well yesterday morning I had several shirts I had to do. I started on the order. I did several shirts and everything was fine. I had to go somewhere middle of the order. I turned off the machine. I came back several hours later, turned back on the machine and restarted the design that was still in memory. The very first shirt it did the same thing. The odd thing is this time it went to the left. 

It probably has happened 6-10 times in the past year. I am getting tired of replacing needles and needle bar reciprocators (I am a pro at that, I don't even have to follow the video anymore, and I can do it in less than 30 minutes).

Has anyone had this problem and how did you fix it? I guess I just need to reload the software on the machine in case there is a glitch with it.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Reload OS. Try a known good file.


----------



## portoman (Jun 18, 2012)

This happens sporadically with one of my Toyota 9100s too, same machine I believe.
It seems to come and go. It has not happened for several months.
I have learned to do a trace, every time the machine has been switched off. If the fault is present, the machine gives 2 beeps, and does not trace. The design needs to be deleted, and reinstalled.
Don't know why this happens.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you initialize your memory regularily? Neos will act irrigularily when the memory is overloaded. I initilize every time I load a new design. I have one Neo that is 10 years old (one of the first Neo's) and it still runs great using this method. I also use this method with Neo 2 machines without any problems.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we trace anytime we load a new design or turn the machine on.


----------



## portoman (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for that info. That is likely my problem. The memory is usually full, and I delete files only to make room for others.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like the memory. If that's true tracing won't help. The machine can suddenly start embroidering outside the design area eventhough the design fits the hoop.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I should have come back and posted what I did that I think fixed it. I updated the machines OS and it has not done that since then. That was back in February. It had gotten to the point where it did the random taking off about every two weeks so I assume it is fixed.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

And yes, tracing wouldn't prevent the problem. It wasn't just a design that didn't fit inside the frame. It was a situation where the machine would be sewing fine and then just make a hard turn to the right for no apparent reason. It would be really long running stitches (about an inch long) before it would stop by hitting the frame and breaking the needle.

The one positive out of it is that I can now change the needle bar reciprocator in less than 30 minutes and that includes rethreading all 15 needles.

Another thing that surprises me is that we spend a lot of money on these embroidery machines and the companies don't automatically send you the updates for the OS.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. I think the money (then and in the future) is getting the first sale from a new customer. They could have a newsletter that announces things like OS updates.


----------



## portoman (Jun 18, 2012)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> And yes, tracing wouldn't prevent the problem. It wasn't just a design that didn't fit inside the frame. It was a situation where the machine would be sewing fine and then just make a hard turn to the right for no apparent reason. It would be really long running stitches (about an inch long) before it would stop by hitting the frame and breaking the needle.


That is exactly what happened with my machine.
It was always with a design already in the memory. So I did not always need to trace when reusing it. If I tried a trace after replacing the needle, the machine would give 2 beeps and not trace. Once the file had been deleted and reinstalled, it was fine.
I'm working on the presumption that it was a memory issue, until proved otherwise.
Both my machines were initialised by "accident" so the memory usage is low, and there are no problems
The machines are getting a well overdue service next month, I'll see if the engineer can shed any light on this.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

portoman said:


> That is exactly what happened with my machine.
> It was always with a design already in the memory. So I did not always need to trace when reusing it. If I tried a trace after replacing the needle, the machine would give 2 beeps and not trace. Once the file had been deleted and reinstalled, it was fine.
> I'm working on the presumption that it was a memory issue, until proved otherwise.
> Both my machines were initialised by "accident" so the memory usage is low, and there are no problems
> The machines are getting a well overdue service next month, I'll see if the engineer can shed any light on this.


But it never hurts to make sure you have the latest OS. Contact Tajima and they will e-mail it to you and send instructions on how to install it.


----------

